# Waiting... And Waiting...Lless of a wait time because I want to do combat?



## SMG III (19 Apr 2013)

So I recently filled out the online application for the CF.
Also recently, I sent in my first bits of paperwork (transcripts, birth cert).

I applied for all three combat areas: Artillery, Infantry, Armoured (in that order).

I saw online some dates (can't find the site, but it was official) for basic training this year, for example, my ideal one  08 July start, 10 October graduation. 

I was wondering if I would have less of a wait time because I want to do combat? I am currently in grade 12, and I just wanna get all these interviews done and over with and leave. I'm very excited. How long will I have to wait to hear back from the CF? Is it possible for me to start Basic in the summer, or is that too soon?


----------



## jwtg (19 Apr 2013)

Read the many threads (especially the Application Process Samples) to see what the climate is like right now.  A lot of people are waiting months or longer to complete the application process.  I would think that it is unlikely that you will be in training by July.

Wanting to 'do combat' doesn't increase your likelihood of a quicker selection process; selections happen based on requirements for given occupations at a given time.


----------



## Jammer (19 Apr 2013)

You want to "do combat" eh? 

....hmmmmm....


----------



## SentryMAn (19 Apr 2013)

If you want to do combat, please visit your local retailer and Purchase the most recent volume of Battle Field, black ops, etc game and rush home.

Load it up and start your training.

ps. The CF is not like a video game in any way.


----------



## SMG III (19 Apr 2013)

I would appreciate not being mocked, eh?

Sorry if I didn't exactly word it properly, but I'm new to this, so I don't need BS.

By "do combat" I mean, like a combat trade. 
One of the three listed as "Combat Specialist" on the forces.ca website.

I have heard by a few people that someone doing infantry would get in faster than someone looking for a cook job.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Apr 2013)

SMG I said:
			
		

> I have heard by a few people that someone doing infantry would get in faster than someone looking for a cook job.



Well now you can tell them they were wrong.


----------



## Teager (19 Apr 2013)

Please read the many threads on waiting times that are discussed. Out of curiousity how come combat engineer isn't one of you choices?


----------



## jwtg (19 Apr 2013)

SMG I said:
			
		

> I would appreciate not being mocked, eh?
> 
> Sorry if I didn't exactly word it properly, but I'm new to this, so I don't need BS.
> 
> ...


Don't take it too personally; use it as a lesson.  If you had taken the time to read the MANY OTHER threads very similar to yours, or the many threads which paint a pretty good picture of the CF recruiting process right now, you could have easily answered your own questions.  If you think you're being mocked here, wait until you get on course and ask your instructors questions which they deem reasonably answerable by your own devices.  Reactions here have been relatively mild.

Initiative is a good thing, and valuable to prospective CAF members.


----------



## SMG III (19 Apr 2013)

Teager said:
			
		

> Out of curiousity how come combat engineer isn't one of you choices?



I didn't see it on the list of jobs, and engineering has never been much of an interest to me.


----------



## Goodeman (19 Apr 2013)

Ive been waiting 14 months for infantry. Get in line  ;D


----------



## Teager (19 Apr 2013)

It seems that you want a combat trade but probably don't know all that much about the 3 choices you have made. Perhaps while waiting you could learn more about what life in each of those trades is like. Theres plenty of good info and reading material on army.ca to get you started.


----------



## SMG III (19 Apr 2013)

I have done plenty of research about my choices (I'm not bragging).

I've been through cadets for many years, and have many friends in the military.

I suppose I'm just a tad impatient, but I'm excited.

I've seen some application process examples, and most people's "first contact" was within the first week of applying.

I'm just really eager  ;D


----------



## GAP (19 Apr 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> You want to "do combat" eh?
> 
> ....hmmmmm....



Yeah, another superninjasniperwannabe........ :


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Apr 2013)

Well for your mental stability I certainly hope you don't have any medical problems or anything else that preclude you from finally being selected, you'd be devastated.

If you're impatient now imagine the first time they have you "hurry up and wait".  The recruiters have to filter through ALL the applications all over Canada.  You are not alone.

Read the other timeline threads as suggested, keep your cadet time to yourself and wait.  Find a part time job this summer and let them know you have an application in..


----------



## GnyHwy (19 Apr 2013)

I am sure you're all right kid.  The fact that Arty is your first choice should tell everyone that you're "S""M""R""T".  

Expressing your wishes to "do combat" will only get you on the RCMP short list.

Keep it up, stay involved, be persistent, and you'll do fine.  Get in and maybe I'll end up teaching you how to blow something up from a really long distance someday.


----------



## C-Aitchison (19 Apr 2013)

SMG I said:
			
		

> So I recently filled out the online application for the CF.
> Also recently, I sent in my first bits of paperwork (transcripts, birth cert).
> 
> I applied for all three combat areas: Artillery, Infantry, Armoured (in that order).
> ...



Man, you applied in March. It's been less than a month according to your signature.

There are people that have been waiting over a year for NCM trades. Just wait it out and be patient.


----------



## medicineman (19 Apr 2013)

ROTPApplicantWLU said:
			
		

> Just wait it out and be patient.



He apparently has a genetic predisposition towards not being patient...

Like I tell my patients who "NEED to be better by tomorrow", nothing happens on your schedule, be it disease processes, Mother Nature or the glacial movement of the CAF recruiting system, especially in the middle of a budget slamming.  Take other people's advice, get a job or do some volunteering or both, so you have a bit of life experience and something on your resume to make yourself competetive.

Good luck to you.

MM


----------



## GAP (19 Apr 2013)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Get in and maybe I'll end up teaching you how to blow something up from a really long distance someday.



Gee.....they do that? who knew?  ;D


----------



## Smirnoff123 (19 Apr 2013)

Applying for combat arms trades will by no means speed up your application, if anything it will take much longer then other trades. This is due to the amount of people wanting to get into them.


----------



## DAA (19 Apr 2013)

SMG I said:
			
		

> I was wondering if I would have less of a wait time because I want to do combat? I am currently in grade 12, and I just wanna get all these interviews done and over with and leave. I'm very excited. How long will I have to wait to hear back from the CF? Is it possible for me to start Basic in the summer, or is that too soon?



Simple answer.......you're going to have to wait just like everyone else has.  The first hurdle to cross, is getting your application approved for processing and then sent to your local CFRC.  So I wouldn't think beyond that point.


----------



## GnyHwy (19 Apr 2013)

GAP said:
			
		

> Gee.....they do that? who knew?  ;D



Some do it better than others!  ;D


----------



## TYLERgibson (19 Apr 2013)

I'd keep that cadets thing to yourself if you get to basic


----------



## Smirnoff123 (19 Apr 2013)

I was not a cadet myself, however ive never seen the trouble if someone says that they used.to be a cadet, aside from maybe a few jokes. Unless of course they think that they know everything.


----------



## TYLERgibson (19 Apr 2013)

I'm just speaking from first hand experiance watching 5 guys on my platoon who were cadets, get completly jacked up for being cadets


----------



## Jammer (19 Apr 2013)

Thev problem with some former cadets and mooolitia types is that they think they more than thier instructors. 

Tends to make the a target for...well everybody.


----------



## SentryMAn (19 Apr 2013)

On my basic former cadets = CPC the first few weeks.

Not so much fun the first while


----------



## Scott (19 Apr 2013)

Gah, make it stop!

Oh look, lock button!

*click*

I think the question has been handled.


----------

